# End Of Call Tone/beep - Please Remove



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Any chance of someone knowing to either how to disable the end of call tone/beep or modify a ROM to have it disabled? It is killing my ear-drums! I know letting the call end on own doesn't beep like it does when you click end call. OUCH!

Thanks,
BBB
Knowing and Not Knowing are Parity.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

I know I had the option with my Moto Droid, I can't seem to find the option in the Bionic though.


----------

